# Mein neuer Teich =)



## V2max (5. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Gartenteichgemeinde,

Ich wollte euch mal kurz meinen neuen Teich vorstellen.
Im moment sind leider nur Goldfische im Teich, was sich aber demnächst noch ändert. Wer aus der nähe 73 kommt und Koi`s verkaufen will, der soll sich melden.. =)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Gartenteich.. =]

Über Kommentare würd ich mich freuen..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Hallo Namenloser 

Schicker Teich, aber viel Sonne hast du nicht oder ? Sieht sehr schattig aus  

Also wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue und den Filter sehe, würde ich von Kois Abstand nehmen. Das funktioniert nicht wirklich.

Les dich bitte mal hier im Forum in das Basiswissen ein https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/ Dann verstehst du auch was ich meine.

Nochwas, kaufe nicht einfach Wahllos von irgendwelchen Leuten Kois, dass geht irgendwann voll nach hinten los.


----------



## V2max (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Hallo utzoff,

Ich heiß im übrigen Manuel, sorry hab`s vergessen zu erwähnen.. =)
Warum kann ich das mit den Kois und meiner Filteranlage vergessen ?

Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

 Manuel

Die Filteranlage sieht auf den Bilder sehr "mickrig aus" Leider haben Kois andere Ansprüche.

Kannst ja mal näher beschreiben


----------



## V2max (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Hallo utzoff,

Also bei mir sind 2 Filteranlagen im Einsatz.

1x Aquamax 14000 die über den großen Filter läuft. Im moment noch ohne UVC Klärer. (Kommt aber noch)
__________________________________________________________________

1x ne 6500er Pumpe wo über des kleine Filterfass läuft. Daran hängt ein 11W UVC Klärer.

Also ich denke, dass des recht ausreichend vorerst ist.

Hier noch ein Bild vom __ Filtersystem und vom Bachlauf. =)

(PS: Ist noch ein altes Bild, man sieht die Teichfolie nicht mehr, da ich sie mit Steinen umbaut habe =)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Ahh, OK.

Was stellst du dir denn vor vor ? Also an Kois meine ich ? Du weißt wie groß Kois werden können, oder ?

Also bei 10.000 Litern sollten nicht mehr wie 4 oder 5 Kois ihr zuhause finden.

Aber bitte, kauf nicht irgendwo und nicht jeden Koi woanders, ich weiß wovon ich spreche


----------



## V2max (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Also ich denke so an Maximal 10 Kois.. Wenn man die Kois klein kauft, dann passen Sie sich ja dem Teich an. Je nach Teich werden die auch 70cm groß. Hab davor auch nen Teich gehabt, etwas kleiner und hatte auch Kois drin. Gab keinerlei Probleme.. Tag`s über kommt schon Sonne an den Teich.. =) Also alles in allem finde ich das Teil garned schlecht.. Hätte ihn aber noch was tiefer machen können. Der ist leider nur ca. 90cm Tief. =( Werde evtl. über den Winter ne Teichheizung in das System Intigrieren. =)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Ui, 90cm ist aber echt knapp   Selbst mit Heizung....

....aber die Aussage *"je nach Teich"* vergiss mal gleich wieder. Fische werden so groß, wie das Futter und die Wasserwerte es erlauben. 
Theoretisch kann man einen Koi in einem 60 Liter AQ auf 70cm bringen.
Hört sich doof an, ist aber so. 
Packt man ein kleines Kind in einen kleinen dunklen Raum, meinst du es wird nicht größer oder passt sich gar dem Raum an ? Nee, oder.


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Kein Fisch passt seine Größe an den Teich an,
wenn überhaupt drückt er sein Unwohlsein aus
und wächst nicht besonders, weils Ihm nicht gut 
geht in einem ungeeignetem Lebensraum...


Uwe, es nützt leider mal wieder nix, schau hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18614


----------



## V2max (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

oKay, wurde mir so erzählt. Tut mir leid, wenn`s eine falsche Aussage war. =/
Naja, aber ich denke schon, dass ich nicht den kleinsten Koiteich habe, somit denke ich schon, dass ich so 5-10 Kois bei mir halten kann.

Oder was meint ihr ? =/

Danke erstmal..

Denke, dass ich die Tiefe im nächsten Jahr ausbauen werde. Soll ca. 1.80 - 2.00m tief werden.

Grüße
Manuel

___________________________________________________________________________

Zitat:
Uwe, es nützt leider mal wieder nix, schau hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...ad.php?t=18614

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warum soll ich mir jetzt bitte Fische vom Züchter kaufen ?? Ich versteh euch nicht ?? Warum sollte man den keine Fische von einem Privatman kaufen ?
Versteh ich nicht.. Tut mir leid.. Klar muss man Vorsichtig sein, aber was soll das denn ???


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Neeee, du sollst ja nicht beim Händler kaufen (zum Züchter solltest du schon nach Japan __ fliegen) aber was ich meine ist, einen hier, den anderen da kaufen. Kaufe dir deine paar Kois aus einer Hand, das macht die Sache einfach einfacher. Thema Vergesellschaftung, Zustand der Kois usw.


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Sorry, aber kannst Du lesen?

Uwe ist ein absololuter Experte in Bezug auf Koi.

Du hast gefragt und die Antwort bekommen.
(Lies nochmal oben nach).

Wenn Dir die Antwort nicht passt kann man
die doch nicht schön diskutiern. Hier frägt man
um Rat von Fachleuten zu bekommen, wenn 
Du eh schon alles weißt, dann frag halt nicht.

Ein "oh, so ein toller Teich, wir alle legimitieren
eine Tierquälerei" wirst Du als Antwort nicht 
bekommen. Hier nicht und in keinem anderen 
Teichforum der Welt.

Tierlieben Gruß
Andy


----------



## V2max (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

_wo kommen die Fische beim Umbau auf 2 Meter Tiefe hin?_
Das weiß ich leider noch nicht. Evtl. warte ich auch mit den Koi`s bis nächstes Jahr.

_wo kommen Deine Kois im Winter hin bei 90cm Tiefe?_
Also im moment habe ich noch Goldfische im Teich und mein letzter Teich war auch mit 3 Koi`s besetzt. Hatte aber über den Winter eine Teichheizung im PumpenSystem integriert. Mit Thermostat, dass Wasser wurde Konstant auf einer bestimmten Temperatur gehalten.

_wäre es nicht besser erst umzubauen und dann Fische
ein schönes Zuhause zu schenken?_
Damit hast du wohl recht und ich überlege ob´s nicht wirklich besser ist zu warten und die Tiere dann erst später zu kaufen.

(Ich weiß nicht mal wirklich wieviel Liter ich habe, was schätzt du @ CoolNiro ?? Mehr wie 15.000L ?)


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*



> (Ich weiß nicht mal wirklich wieviel Liter ich habe, was schätzt du @ CoolNiro ?? Mehr wie 15.000L ?)



Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat ein Flechtzaun 2 Meter Breite.

Also setz ich hier mal 4x2 Meter an = 8 Quadratmeter abzgl.
der Rundungen an den Ecken bleiben noch ca 7.

Durchschnittliche Teichtiefe bei 90cm dürfte so ca. 50cm sein.

7 Quadratmeter x 0,5 Meter = 3,5 Kubikmeter

Also 3500 Liter, da erübrigt sich die Koidiskussion leider sowieso

Gruß
Andy


----------



## V2max (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Du meinst ich habe nur 3500L im Teich !? Also wenn ich mir so deinen Teich anschaue, dann wird meiner sogar ungefähr gleich groß, wenn nicht in Tick größer sein. Und du schreibst, dass du 24.000L hast.. Klar deiner ist ein 1,40m Tief, aber trotzdem..


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Auf dem Bild siehst du nur die Terassenseite,
die Anlage geht über 3 Seiten:

Foto 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## V2max (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

ahja okay..


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

So solls nächstes Jahr aussehn :beeten 

Foto


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Hallo Zusammen!
Hallo Manuel!

Ich will mich nur kurz einmischen.

Aber den Filter den man [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5/]hier[/URL] ( rechts ) sieht ist ein Rieselfilter und taugt in der Wurzel ( Wolf, Du bist nicht gemeint ) nichts.

Erstens hast Du ihn falsch angeschlossen und wenn Du das Filtermaterial genommen hast was dabei war, filtert er so gut wie gar nicht. Wenn der Filter einigermaßen die Aufgabe eines Filters erfüllen soll, muß Du ihn etwas umbauen. Ich habe es auch gemacht und seidem filtert er. ( Besser )

.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Hallo Manuel, 

wie kommst Du denn auf die Literangabe ? 
Wenn man Koi oder andere Fische hält sollte man das möglichst genau wissen, weil es kann ja immer mal sein, das man den ganzen Teich mit Medikamenten behandeln muss. Schnell kann man da falsch dosieren. 

Rein vom gucken her und vom Schätzen her würde ich mich allerdings auch eher Andis Rechnung anschliessen, aber irgendwie bist Du ja zu Deiner Angabe gekommen, nur wie ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## V2max (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

@ Frettchenfreund:

Kannst du mir mal ein Bild von deinem Filter hochladen ?? Würde ihn gern mal sehen.. Das ist ein altes Bild, ich weiß, dass er falsch angeschlossen war, ist mit absicht so gemacht, dass der Schlauch von obren rein geht.

Grüße
ManueL


----------



## AMR (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

naaa

jop muss mich da auch anschließen... wenn die tiefe 1m beträgt, sieht das für mich nach höchstens 4000l aus. 

--> also keine koi!

ich habe in meinem tümpel zwar auch welche... aber nur weil ich sie als klein geschenkt bekommen habe und naja, ich muss jetzt bald vergrößern ... weil das ist echt kein zustand


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Hallo Manuel


Ich hab es verucht die Sache gestern mal zu fotografieren. 

Ist mir aber nicht so gelungen, dass man hätte etwas erkennen können.


Desshalb hier die Beschreibung des Umbaus:

Vor den Ausläufen im Filter mußt Du einen ca. 7 cm hohe PE Streifen einschweißen.
Nur so kann der Dreck nicht wieder aus dem Filter in den Teich gespült werden.

Ich weiß ja nicht welche größe Du da hast aber das sieht mir nach dem 25000der aus mit ca. 160 Liter Filtervolumen.


Aber ganz erhrlich, auch wenn es Dir nicht passt:

Der Filter ist auch nach dem Umbau einfach nur sch.... ! Die ca. 100 Euronen hättest Du besser für in ein gutes Essen ausgegeben.

Ich habe meinen gestern Abend noch entsorgt.

 Da bei mir seid gestern mein Eigenbauversuch läuft und der hat heute Morgen schon mehr Dreck herausgefiltert als der alte in 4 Wochen.

.


----------



## V2max (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*



> jop muss mich da auch anschließen... wenn die tiefe 1m beträgt, sieht das für mich nach höchstens 4000l aus.
> 
> --> also keine koi!



Sorry, aber ich werde mir trotzdem Kois kaufen, auch wenn alle sagen, dass die 5000L zu klein sind. Es steht nirgends geschrieben, dass ein Koi eine Mindestgröße von 10.000L benötigt. Ich hab schon ganz andere Teiche gesehen die kleiner als meiner waren und die Kois sich trotzdem wohl gefühlt haben.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Marlowe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Hallo Manuel!


Super Teich, gefällt mir überaus gut!

Ich spielte anfänglich auch mit dem Gedanken, mir drei Koi zu holen, unterließ
es aber nach Rücksprache mit Fachleuten.

Wie es trotzdem geht? 

Warte bis zur Erweiterung des Teichs! Ansonsten empfehle ich eine Anfrage
bei C3Po oder wie der heißt....ich habe es: WP-3d schimpft er sich.
Der macht geniale Photos seiner Koi und kann Dir mehr sagen.

Guten Start für Dich,


Marlowe


----------



## V2max (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Hallo Marlowe,

Dankeschön für dein Kompliment =)

Ich kenne schon einge Leute die Kois haben und Kois hin oder her, man kann`s auch übertreiben.. Es sind immerhin auch nur Fische die Wasser benötigen.

Aber trotzdem Danke.. =) Werde mich mal an "WP-3d" wenden..

Viele Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Grrrrrrrr,
ihr habt beide ein bisschen Recht.

Keiner sagt du sollst keine Kois in deinen Teich setzen, aber dann echt nur 2 oder 3.

Klar, es geht um die Fische, aber viel schlimmer ist, wenn mal was sein sollte mit den Süßen, dass man sich selber nen Kopf macht was die nun haben. Ich kenne das zur genüge, glaub mir.
Ich habe auch mit 5000 Liter angefangen, auch mit Kois drin. Aber das schönste ist der Glaube, den Kois ein, so wie man meint, ein schönes großes zuhause zu geben. Ob das die Kois auch so sehen ist natürlich ungewiss 

Ich will damit nur sagen, dass ein großer Teich mit Koibesatz deutlich weniger Probleme macht


----------



## V2max (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Hi,

Es wird definitiv bei 2-3 bleiben. Wenn ich je Junge bekommen sollte, dann werde ich sie verkaufen. Ich weiß, dass mein Teich nichts großes ist, aber dennoch will ich auf die Fische nicht verzichten. Und bei 2-3 Koi denke ich, tuh ich keine weh. Für 2-3 reicht mein Platz im Teich doch aus.

Danke "utzoff" =)

Grüße
ManueL


----------



## chromis (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Hallo,



> Sorry, aber ich werde mir trotzdem Kois kaufen, auch wenn alle sagen, dass die 5000L zu klein sind. Es steht nirgends geschrieben, dass ein Koi eine Mindestgröße von 10.000L benötigt. Ich hab schon ganz andere Teiche gesehen die kleiner als meiner waren und die Kois sich trotzdem wohl gefühlt haben.


da ist doch jede Antwort zu schade. Solche Leute sind beratungsresistent und werden Koi in einen 3000l Tümpel setzen, egal welche Antworten sie erhalten. Hilfe oder Rat wird eh nicht angenommen. 
Tut mir dann zwar leid um die Fische, zu ändern ist es leider nicht. Irgendwo müssen die unzähligen Koi und anderen Teichfische ja bleiben, die jedes Jahr verkauft werden. Würden sie alle überleben, wäre längst kein Wasser mehr in sämtlichen Gartenteichen Deutschlands


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Also ich denke schon das man in einen 5000 Liter Teich 2 oder 3 Kois halten kann. Aber natürlich nicht für immer. 
Aber machen wir uns nichts vor, fast jeder der Kois kauft und in seinen Teich setzt, wird irgendwann vergrössern und das hat er ja auch schon gesagt.


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

Guten Morgen Manuel, 

das ist immer der richtige Weg  
Wenn ich um Rat bitte und bekomme andere Antworten als erhofft, 
dann gehe ich dahin, wo ich die Antworten bekomme, die ich mir erhofft habe. 

Natürlich ist es auch richtig, über solche Entscheidungen nicht mal ne Nacht zu schlafen, sowas entscheidet man weltmännisch mal eben mitten in der Nacht. 

Mal Spaß beiseite: Allgemein sagt man ein ausgewachsener Koi braucht ca. 1000 - 2000 liter Wasser. Von da her wäre theoretisch Dein Teich groß genug für 3 Koi. Aber er ist von der Gesamtgröße absolut grenzwertig. Von solchen Teichen liest man dann sehr oft im Unterforum Krankheiten. 

Die Frage der Du Dich stellen musst ist doch: Warum muss es unbedingt Koi sein ? Es gibt andere Fische, mit denen hast Du sehr viel mehr Freude, auch ohne Fische macht ein Teich mehr Freude. 

Denk mal drüber nach, ob Du wenn Du mit der Familie dem Auto nach Spanien willst lieber im alten Kleinstwagen oder lieber im neuen Kombi reisen würdest.
Du kommst mit beiden an. Aber was gefällt Dir / Deinen Koi besser ? Mit welchem Wagen gibts wohl eher Probleme (Antworten wie: "mit dem neuen da ist mehr anfällige Elektronik drin" zählen nicht  ) 

Wenn Du nicht hier bleibst... Deine Entscheidung ... Schade für die Koi ! 
Größe wirst Du nur zeigen wenn Du die Entscheidung revidierst.

Liebe Grüßße 
Wolf


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich =)*

hallo Manuel

zuerst mal: hier meinen es alle gut mit dir und vor allem mit den tieren.
niemand will dir was,-aber du hast gefragt und ehrliche antworten bekommen von leuten, die tagtäglich  auch die konsequenzen sehen, wenn was schief läuft.
du hast einen schönen teich gebaut, aber er ist doch noch neu und nicht gut eingelaufen,-oder?
die pflanzen sind noch kärglich und werden bald verschwinden, da es ja in den herbst geht.
die wassertiefe ist gering und wenn goldis auch einiges aushalten, so werden  kois da im moment nicht glücklich.
einen filter wie deinen habe ich auch im anfall geistiger umnachtung bei e-dingens gekauft, mich schwarz geärgert drüber und nun lagert mein mulch drin, wenn ich reste habe  dafür taugts grad noch!

du wirst dich dumm und dämlich dranhalten mit filter säubern bis es dir oberkante unterlippe steht, das wasser versifft ist, die ersten fische krank werden. 
ich spreche leider aus erfahrung.

es geht bald in den herbst und es kommt die zeit, wo man nicht immer gern am teich und drumherum zugange ist, weil das wetter nicht mitspielt.

warte mit den koi bis zum frühjahr, wenn du nicht darauf verzichten willst.
besorge dir ein gutes __ filtersystem oder bau um winter eins selbst. anleitungen gibts hier reichlich und bei fragen wird einem auch geholfen.

ich bitte dich im interesse der tiere.



> Ich kenne schon einge Leute die Kois haben und Kois hin oder her, man kann`s auch übertreiben.. Es sind immerhin auch nur Fische die Wasser benötigen.



auch ein koi ist ein fisch,-aber ein hochgezüchteter mit entsprechenden ansprüchen.

überstürze nichts , egal in welcher hinsicht.

gruß ulla


----------

